# Advice and suggestions



## imaginethat (Apr 16, 2014)

So I ordered a compound tube, inside corner roller, 3" and 3.5" flushers, and homax banjo. Should be here Thursday. I'm new to tools always hand taped and finished. What pointers do you guys have on using these?

Thanks


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Be patient. You will likely have to thin your mud a lot more than you are used to. If tape pulls hard out of the banjo then mud is too thick. If it is hard to suck mud up the tube then it's too thick. 

Look for you tube vids. There are a few. Some are really good.
Also use the search on here. Lots of discussion has gone on about banjos and tubes. 

By the way did you order an inside corner applicator head? If not you will need to look up Icerock's cp tube set up and corresponding videos. Maybe he will link for you. 
Good luck


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Yep, thin your mud down! If you didn't get an applicator head look into a lambs wool corner roller or the dunno brush trick.


----------



## imaginethat (Apr 16, 2014)

I got the inside and outside heads. Wanting to switch to trim tex mud on outside corners.


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

Start from the middle and work your way out.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

A lot of people beg to differ but i believe spending a few hours go around every internal angle checking screws arent hanging out then put a tic with your pencil that way u know its checked......screws can be such a pain once you have ran your tape with mud from ur banjo roll the paper then figure out its stickin out....i believe in prevention my friend. .......mud nice and thin more runny then you would ever conside4 troweling with....and when you roll start in the middle...i use a water bucket to hold my roller and flusher and make it clean every time you use it dirty water will set the mud off on your tools if your using hot mud....and last tip is you tube as some one said watching other tradesman tips can help good luck


----------



## aaron (Jun 19, 2013)

embella plaster said:


> A lot of people beg to differ but i believe spending a few hours go around every internal angle checking screws arent hanging out then put a tic with your pencil that way u know its checked......screws can be such a pain once you have ran your tape with mud from ur banjo roll the paper then figure out its stickin out....i believe in prevention my friend. .......mud nice and thin more runny then you would ever conside4 troweling with....and when you roll start in the middle...i use a water bucket to hold my roller and flusher and make it clean every time you use it dirty water will set the mud off on your tools if your using hot mud....and last tip is you tube as some one said watching other tradesman tips can help good luck


I do the same, the corner roller is what I use before taping-run it dry in the corner and listen


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Exactly if you leave screws hanging out is so annoying it actually ruins the whole day lol


----------



## imaginethat (Apr 16, 2014)

So I tried the new tools out today. Got a little better as the day went on. The flusher seemed to flop around on the ball alot. Is that normal? It was kinda aggrevating. Need to practice with the tube on getting the right amount of mud on.


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

imaginethat said:


> So I tried the new tools out today. Got a little better as the day went on. The flusher seemed to flop around on the ball alot. Is that normal? It was kinda aggrevating. Need to practice with the tube on getting the right amount of mud on.


 put a piece of paper tape on top of the ball first then put the flusher on. See what ha think of that


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

imaginethat said:


> So I ordered a compound tube, inside corner roller, 3" and 3.5" flushers, and homax banjo. Should be here Thursday. I'm new to tools always hand taped and finished. What pointers do you guys have on using these?
> 
> Thanks


don't give up if you don't like the tools...you picked up a good set and if you need help IM me I will help you. The tube can be used so many ways and the first time I picked one up it sat for a year...not good now I have 6 of them


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Im pretty much working with the same system so good pointers guys help me out alot too cheers


----------



## imaginethat (Apr 16, 2014)

Seem to be getting better with all of it but sometimes the tube doesn't glide along the corner very well. I also seem to get a lot of air bubbles in the tube. Going to try second coat on angles tomorrow.


----------



## aaron (Jun 19, 2013)

imaginethat said:


> Seem to be getting better with all of it but sometimes the tube doesn't glide along the corner very well. I also seem to get a lot of air bubbles in the tube. Going to try second coat on angles tomorrow.


If the tube isn't gliding nice, there probably isn't enough mud being pushed out and it's dry behind the head. If you're filling the tube without a pump, try moving the tube around in the mud when you're filling it-if you leave it still you'll get air bubbles in the tube. Keep trying-you'll get it figured out!


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

imaginethat said:


> Seem to be getting better with all of it but sometimes the tube doesn't glide along the corner very well. I also seem to get a lot of air bubbles in the tube. Going to try second coat on angles tomorrow.


I use the red piston so I don't get air in my tube. That also helps from getting mud all over the tube. you can turn your tube upside down and tap the on the floor to pop the air out


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

YouTube has help me alot as well as all these comments so maybe check that out too imaginethat


----------

